# Connecting Sky HD, Tivo and DVD to HD TV



## catflap (Oct 30, 2008)

I have upgraded to Sky HD and also had to buy a new TV because mine broke but I now cannot connect everything up successfully. The TV has only 1 SCART socket but has HDMI so I can at least connect the Sky HD box to it. The Sky HD box has only 1 SCART socket and I need to connect my TIVO Series 1 and also my DVD recorder. Ideally I would like to connect my VHS as well because I have a lot of older stuff on VHS but if this is not possible then I will do without it. The critical bits are the Sky HD, TIVO and the DVD.

Currently I can only get the TV to 'see' TIVO if I connect it via the only SCART socket on the TV. I cannot get my DVD into the loop somewhere. Ideally I want to be able to record stuff I want to keep from Sky to the DVD so that I don't fill up the disk, and do the same from TIVO because it usually finds things that I would otherwise miss because the Sky search facility is pretty basic.

Can anyone offer some advice please? I do still have my old standard Sky box that the HD one replaced and have seen someone mention that they were proposing to use this for TIVO, but I'm now sure how they planned to do it. Obviously I would rather just connect everything up with the one box.

Thanks to anyone who can help


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

Does your DVD recorder have 2 scarts? If it does you could do...

Sky ---> TV using HDMI
Tivo ---> TV using scart

DVD (main socket) ---> Tivo VCR socket using scart
Sky ---> DVD (second socket) using scart

When you want to record Sky to the DVD, you can do it via the scart connection.
When you want to watch a DVD, you can do it via Tivo either by pressing the VCR button on the Tivo remote, or setting Tivo to autoswitch when a signal is present on the VCR port.

When you want to record from Tivo to DVD you can use the Save to VCR option on Tivo and set the DVD to record from the appropriate scart socket.


----------



## drgeoff (Nov 10, 2005)

The above method has two drawbacks:

1. The VCR is not included.
2. The TiVo's VCR output is composite so DVD recordings will be not be RGB.

I would suggest trying:

Sky box HDMI to TV
Sky box SCART to TiVo's AUX. (Enable RGB)
DVD recorder TV SCART to TV SCART (Enable RGB)
TiVo's TV out to DVD recorder's other SCART. (Enable RGB)
VCR SCART to TiVo's VCR SCART.

This works for all 3 DVD recorders I have experience of - I Panasonic and 2 Philips. They pass RGB from the other SCART to the TV SCART even when in standby.


----------



## catflap (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks to both of you - I will give all of those options a try and see what works. It was all just fine daisy chaining through aerial feeds and SCART sockets before I upgraded my standard Sky box _(which had two SCART sockets)_, and I only did that because of the demise of the TIVO service. I did not expect some lovely person out there to come up with an alternative EPG option so quickly so that I could get my beloved TIVO up and running again. Having to replace the aged TV has not helped of course, as I gather HDMI does not pass through any signals from equipment connected via the SCART sockets.

If I can get it all working _(with your kind help)_ then all I need now is to find a One-for-All remote that does everything so I'm not picking up so many different remote controls!

Many thanks.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

I recommend either the Logitech Harmony One or Harmony 650 I use both in 2 different locations. http://www.logitech.com/en-gb/remotes

Harmony One http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0012RHQN4/ref=nosim/?tag=hotukdeals-21

Harmony 650 http://www.froogle.richersounds.com/product/remotes/logitech/harmony-650/logi-harmony-650


----------

